# Want to switch to thumb release



## gjones77 (Aug 28, 2011)

A great one I actually picked up was the Nock 2 It release, it's made by Carter but can only be bought at Nock On Archery.

It's basically one of Carter's 2 finger releases that was customized by John Dudley and it works incredibly well.


----------



## Cab93 (Nov 6, 2020)

gjones77 said:


> A great one I actually picked up was the Nock 2 It release, it's made by Carter but can only be bought at Nock On Archery.
> 
> It's basically one of Carter's 2 finger releases that was customized by John Dudley and it works incredibly well.


Thx for the info, I’ll check it out


CB


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 5, 2020)

Just made the switch myself. At first I thought it would be easy. It's not. Came from a wrist release with the hook. Anchor, face pressure, and execution are all different. I had to tweak my peep sight as well. In the end I think it will be worth it but man it's harder than I thought it would be.

Went with a Stan Shootoff I picked up here in the classifieds.


----------



## PeterfromMaine (Mar 4, 2008)

I shot the Scott Little Goose and/or the Lil Bitty Goose wrist releases for the past 20 years or so, then after almost cutting off my trigger finger and having limited range with it, I tried a Stan Shootoff and NEVER looked back... love bowhunting with it too! Wish I would have tried a thumb release earlier I my shooting career!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 5, 2020)

PeterfromMaine said:


> I shot the Scott Little Goose and/or the Lil Bitty Goose wrist releases for the past 20 years or so, then after almost cutting off my trigger finger and having limited range with it, I tried a Stan Shootoff and NEVER looked back... love bowhunting with it too! Wish I would have tried a thumb release earlier I my shooting career!!!


On the shootoff, where do you set the trigger on your thumb and how have you found best to activate the release? 

Currently I pullback with my thumb off, I anchor and then move my thumb over. I've been trying to rest the tip of my thumb on the adjustment screw hole on the index finger portion of the handle and then use my ring and pinky finger to actually push the button into my thumb to fire. Still working on perfecting my shot sequence with it. Only been trying a couple weeks and I haven't had good weather to work with.


----------



## PeterfromMaine (Mar 4, 2008)

I equate using a thumb release to learning how to use a bait casting reel... once you master it you'll never go back! I use a little larger barrel, as I believe most guys do. A guy on AT here custom makes them... I think ex-okie! He was really good to deal with! I place the barrel pretty deep into the base of my thumb, the barrel seems to naturally go there anyway. And the one tip for you that I figured out that I think was a "Ha Ha" moment for me was when I held my release at full draw, and ever so slightly pulled back with the pinky side of my hand which triggered the release. And I create that pull by contracting my back muscle. So, the thumb area just stays in place. Just squeeze the pinky back a bit and you should feel that surprise feel as the release lets go. Does that make sense? Also, I always draw with my hand around the release, I have my trigger set to a medium tension so I am not afraid to lightly touch it during the draw. I'm sure many others have way better advice than me! Hopefully some chime in here!


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 5, 2020)

PeterfromMaine said:


> I equate using a thumb release to learning how to use a bait casting reel... once you master it you'll never go back! I use a little larger barrel, as I believe most guys do. A guy on AT here custom makes them... I think ex-okie! He was really good to deal with! I place the barrel pretty deep into the base of my thumb, the barrel seems to naturally go there anyway. And the one tip for you that I figured out that I think was a "Ha Ha" moment for me was when I held my release at full draw, and ever so slightly pulled back with the pinky side of my hand which triggered the release. And I create that pull by contracting my back muscle. So, the thumb area just stays in place. Just squeeze the pinky back a bit and you should feel that surprise feel as the release lets go. Does that make sense? Also, I always draw with my hand around the release, I have my trigger set to a medium tension so I am not afraid to lightly touch it during the draw. I'm sure many others have way better advice than me! Hopefully some chime in here!


That's exactly how I've been trying to get mine to go off. I have it set kind of light right now because when I have to keep thinking of back tension, more back tension, etc, it seems to take my mind out of the "zone". I still have a lot of work to do with this. I'm a master at skipping jigs with a baitcaster so I completely understand that analogy. Hopefully I can get just as good with this. Thanks for the tip! I'll check out the bigger thumb peg.


----------



## Cab93 (Nov 6, 2020)

Great information guys. I appreciate your input. I found a used chocolate so if it ever shows up - shippers aren’t the fastest these days - I can’t wait to start learning and I hope it’s not to tuff. 


CB


----------

